# rent allowance and job bridge



## LB25 (25 Nov 2011)

In a real pickle here so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Decided to take up a Job Bridge I was offered in Dublin. Been unemployed now for 3 months and I'm sure that getting out there and getting experience is better than sitting around, and I have had no luck with any of the countless paid jobs I have applied for. 
I am currently living at home, which means I haven't been in private rented accommodation for the requisite 6 months in order to qualify for rent allowance. Therefore when I take up my Job Bridge placement I will be on approx EUR220 p/w in Dublin city. I cannot find a room to rent for less than 90p/w. 
I can't get through to the appeals people, and it seems like this one is a dead-end. Anyone any advice? Its seeming like its totally unworkable, particularly as I am also paying off a loan.
I haven't been able to get on any Job Bridge schemes, or indeed anything, closer to home and I have tried very hard. In my line of work Dublin is a more beneficial location in terms of job opportunities in general.


----------



## Ildánach (1 Dec 2011)

If you have not been in private rented accommodation, you need to have an assessment of housing need from the local authority to be eligible for rent supplement.  

You can make the case to the local authority that you are in need of housing and that your current accommodation is inadequate as you need to move to the city for work.  If you are successful in being assessed in need of housing, there shouldn't be a problem getting rent supplement.  However, it will be difficult (although not impossible) to get the housing assesssment given that you're presumably not from Dublin and you have access to parent's accommodation.

You should contact Threshold for more information and/or assistance on the assessment process.  www.threshold.ie


----------

